# Cool London Walking Site!



## 3kids4me (Mar 12, 2008)

Have you seen this?

www.walkit.com

Gives walking times for point to point in London and some other UK cities....


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 12, 2008)

*cool...*

I have now thanks to you!


----------



## Lawlar (Mar 12, 2008)

*Great Site*

That is a wonderful site.  On our second trip to London we walked to almost every attraction.  It gave us a much better sense of the City.  

Yes, riding the Tube is fun and a great way to get across the City.  But most places can be gotten to by wonderful walks full of discovery.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 12, 2008)

Great site!  Thanks!  I'll use it for our upcoming trip to London.

Please pass on anything else you think might be helpful.

nonutrix


----------



## Janie (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you!  I found a couple of books listed on that site that my husband will absolutely love.


----------

